# 04 gto



## allen (Dec 22, 2013)

I have a stock gto an I am thinking about head an cam swap I have 243 heads have a ls3 cam an lt headers order spintech catback exhaust an I have a 3200 stall all ready order the suspension kit to change out the bad factory stuff just wanted to what kind of power I can expect wit heads cam lt headers an a good tune?


----------

